# Fort Pickens - April 16-22



## heyni (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Nice forum. The family and I will be camping at Fort Pickens from April 16-22 and I plan on trying some fishing. Being from Chicago I have limited surf fishing experience but I have done it a couple times.
Any advice for that time of year on what species to target as well as what kind of tackle I need to bring?
Also, what bait shop should I visit for tips, bait, and tackle?
After looking through your forum I am excited and can't wait to get down there.
Thanks in advance.
nick


----------



## SENRTT57 (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to to pcola.gulf breeze bait&tackle on hy 98 in gulf breeze is your best bet.they will be on the right beside the waffle house.good selection.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Hot Spots bait in tackle in Gulf Breeze will help as well. Both are good at helping folks get started. Send me a PM and when you get in town, me and my bro can take you. Will supply all the gear if you would like. Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

We would love to help you guys out!! We live for some surf fishing!!! Pm me and we will show you the ropes!! This is onemorecast's Bro!!:thumbup:!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats wat u call southern hospitality rite there !!

pompanos will be in full swing by then , good luck :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

